# Selling my Komplete K88 (Series 1) for a better 88 Key Controller | Suggestions?



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi there,
my daily driver, in terms of sequencing, has been the Komplete Kontrol S88 for the past 3 years. While i feel it is quite a good piano keyboard, I just have never felt happy with the Velocity response of the Keybed - No matter the setting, i find it really hard to achieve a balanced Velocity curve across the 1-127 midi range. 

I am looking at the Doepfer or maybe Physis K5, or possibly a cheaper keybed like M Audio 88. I also have a MODX synth for semi weighted, but am looking for a 88 key that responds equally well at extremely low Velocities as it does at high. 

Its not such much the action i am unhappy with, but the response across the range, if that makes sense. Can users of other 88 keys chime in and let me know their thoughts on working with theeir keyboard with Orchestral Libraries that require different Velocities to trigger different legato types etc etc 

Cheers


----------



## AdrianLeverkühn (Nov 22, 2019)

Have you tried changing the velocity curve?


----------



## Eric Brincheski (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a Key Lab 88 MK2, I find it easy to play softly. I went from Roland A-300 to the KeyLab and it took a while for me to get used to the hammer action keys compared to the un-weighted keys on the Roland. I have played with the velocity curve and I feel I have to play quite hard to get max velocity, but then again every one is different.

Overall I am happy with it


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 22, 2019)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Hi there,
> my daily driver, in terms of sequencing, has been the Komplete Kontrol S88 for the past 3 years. While i feel it is quite a good piano keyboard, I just have never felt happy with the Velocity response of the Keybed - No matter the setting, i find it really hard to achieve a balanced Velocity curve across the 1-127 midi range.
> 
> I am looking at the Doepfer or maybe Physis K5, or possibly a cheaper keybed like M Audio 88. I also have a MODX synth for semi weighted, but am looking for a 88 key that responds equally well at extremely low Velocities as it does at high.



Hi Paul,
I have been investing for a few years in the Kawai VPC1 which is a mute keyboard originally designed to work with various piano libraries like Ivory and others.
It's a great keyboard, with wooden keys, and superb sensitivity, even with strings, brass, percussion
etc ...
I could not live without it.
But as this keyboard is mainly dedicated to the piano, it does not have control wheels, but it's not a problem, adding a small midi controller for dynamic control and expression for vst'i.
Its sensibility is very subtle, like a real piano, when I press softly on the key, I have no sound at 0 velocity, which is rare on keyboards.Of course you have to love the piano touch.
It's an investment for a long time, but we can not be wrong.
In addition the quality is exellente, and it is very beautiful and discreet, without luminous gadgets of the Christmas tree kind, not plastic, but wood and metal.
He looks like an instrument of music, which is missing from many keyboards now, which often look like toys.
Otherwise, the Roland RD 2000 is another, it is a must for external controls, but twice as expensive, but it is also an investment made to last a long time.
To conclude, I will say that it's the best investment I've ever made, and I'm not ready to change, unless Kawai offers a vpc2, so with control knobs, but as I said earlier, it's not is really not a problem.
Hoping I helped you a little.










Ouvrir dans Google Traduction
Commentaires


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 27, 2019)

I am actually thinking about going for an inexpensive , 88 key , semi weighted midi controller , like M audio or Nektar - my thinking is , so long as they have velocity sense (they do) banging in faster passages , quick lines etc , is easier for me than with the weighted keyboard . Having started on a keyboard I find I can zoom about much quicker , and for piano or really weighted parts, I will still have the Komplate S88 .

Thats the conclusion I have come to anyway, and will let you know how I get on. After all, they cost less than a sample library and have mostly positive reviews


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi Adrian 


AdrianLeverkühn said:


> Have you tried changing the velocity curve?


Yes, have tried fiddling with it many times, always never quite right at the top or the bottom , when I adjust it .
I taught myself piano after watching Madness Piano player Mike Barson inspired me - and he used to hammer the keys until his fingers bleed in the studio, so I would imagine I don’t have the softest touches :D. Mikes a great pianist though for that type of music .


----------



## AdrianLeverkühn (Nov 27, 2019)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> Yes, have tried fiddling with it many times, always never quite right at the top or the bottom , when I adjust it .
> I taught myself piano after watching Madness Piano player Mike Barson inspired me - and he used to hammer the keys until his fingers bleed in the studio, so I would imagine I don’t have the softest touches :D. Mikes a great pianist though for that type of music .



Well if you have a tendency to hammer the keys that hard I guess it will be complicated to find a keyboard that suits you. I was in a situation like yours but then one year and half ago I decided to get a good classical piano teacher and that was the best decision I ever made. Maybe consider investing in some good piano lessons than a new keyboard, also because you have one of the best on the market.


----------



## Daniel Stenning (Dec 1, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Hi Paul,
> I have been investing for a few years in the Kawai VPC1 which is a mute keyboard originally designed to work with various piano libraries like Ivory and others.
> .........
> 
> ...



I got a Komplete Kontrol 88 mk II this year but upstairs is a KAWAI ES110 digital piano. 

I have to say even though the DP is at the bottom end of price and feature range I love the action and much prefer it to the KK 88. if KAWAI brought out a more comprehensive new controller ( without sounds ) I might consider switching. Of course now NORD HAVE THE NORD GRAND which uses a KAWAI action. its not as high end as your VPC1 but instead just a little better than the ES110 - .


----------



## Pier (Dec 1, 2019)

Another option is getting a used Yamaha electric piano for maybe 300-400. I've had a Yamaha P115 for almost 10 years and although not as good as a Kawai the graded hammer action keys are excellent.


----------

